# which would you teach



## mantis (Oct 21, 2005)

assume this
 you have plenty of experience and even more of knowledge
 you are offered to teach one of the following levels of your MA
 beginner (like white, yellow, orange..)
 intermediate (like green, blue, purple...)
 advanced (like brown first black)
 and teachers (advanced black belts)
 which would you teach
 and most importantly why
 what do you think is so important to teach them at the level you choose


----------



## arnisador (Oct 22, 2005)

Intermediate students know enough to understand the points you're making, but can still benefit from them! Selfishly, that's the level I enjoy most. But, one makes the biggest impact on beginners.

With black belts, it's often more a matter of all training together than teaching per se.


----------



## mantis (Oct 22, 2005)

arnisador said:
			
		

> Intermediate students know enough to understand the points you're making, but can still benefit from them! Selfishly, that's the level I enjoy most. But, one makes the biggest impact on beginners.
> 
> With black belts, it's often more a matter of all training together than teaching per se.


 what do you have to teach them, why?
 i mean was there something you learned when you were in intermediate level that you wish to teach it to people because it benefited you? or was there anything you wish you were taught when you were at that level?
 by asking this question I want to learn what is the most important stage of training in everybody's MA trip.
 thanks for the reply sir


----------



## terryl965 (Oct 22, 2005)

Beginners, for the simple reason laying the ground work is most important in MA training for without a great foundation one cannot be a great MA.

Terry


----------



## arnisador (Oct 22, 2005)

terryl965 said:
			
		

> Beginners, for the simple reason laying the ground work is most important in MA training for without a great foundation one cannot be a great MA.


 Yes, that's important! Fine-tuning those at the next stage let's one bring out alittle more specialized knowledge which can be fun, but I agree--getting them off on teh right foot is the most important thing.


----------



## Loki (Oct 22, 2005)

If my students were self-disciplined and well motivated, the rank doesn't matter. I'd teach anyone.

 I'd go for intermediate ranks because they make much less of the basic mistakes I'm tired of correcting (I accept I always will, but I'd like more advanced students for a change) plus my opinion that intermediate material is much more interesting.

 Most of the group we teach are children's groups, so the highest rank there is green, and even that's only in one group. The ranks I'd like to teach only come in to train with me, so I never get the chance to instruct them. If I were to look at it from a grandmaster's point of view, my preference would probably be towards advanced black belts, because the way I teach them is the way they'll teach later, thus exerting a much larger influence than teaching beginners.


----------



## MA-Caver (Oct 22, 2005)

I'm still a student and thus I can't teach anyone... but if someone learns something while teaching me then it comes off pretty well don't cha think?


----------



## Rich Parsons (Oct 22, 2005)

mantis said:
			
		

> assume this
> you have plenty of experience and even more of knowledge
> you are offered to teach one of the following levels of your MA



Nice to see someone who puts down the assumptions 



			
				mantis said:
			
		

> beginner (like white, yellow, orange..)



I like Teaching the beginners. I do this in our club most of the time, and enjoy it. It sets a good base, even though it still has to be repeated a few times 



			
				mantis said:
			
		

> intermediate (like green, blue, purple...)



The Intermediate seem to begin to think they know something, and this can be frustrating as you most likely have been in their shoes, and they just are not listening to everything you say. 



			
				mantis said:
			
		

> advanced (like brown first black)



The students begins to listen again in the early stages but may have their eyes only set on Black. Fun to train, and lots of learning by motion and sparring.



			
				mantis said:
			
		

> and teachers (advanced black belts)



I enjoy this as much as the beginners as they are usually listening and wanting to learn 



			
				mantis said:
			
		

> which would you teach
> and most importantly why
> what do you think is so important to teach them at the level you choose



I like to teach, yet to those that are willing to listen which are the beginners and those looking to teach themselves  are sometimes the most fun. Yet, If only one I would choose the beginner to give them an introduction and solid basics, so later when they start to connect they may remember back to what was shown at the beginning and smile.


----------



## Solidman82 (Nov 2, 2005)

I don't have anything to do with belts and I don't have a school, the only people I ever train are the ones that come to me and ask me to train them. 

I taught a bunch of blackbelts (first and second degree) once and they listened well enough but didn't seem to be able to comprehend my style of teaching. They just looked at me weird because I didn't make them do drills or Forms.

 I suppose I like teaching my students from beginner level and molding them up into what I want them to be. I suppose if someone comes to you personally and asks you to train them they will listen to your every word because it's their interest. Maybe a little selfish for me to ask for that but those students come very rarely. All levels for me I guess would be the most appropriate way to put it.


----------



## Satt (Nov 2, 2005)

I think I would like to teach the beginners because no matter how high you get you have to be grounded in the basics and that would help you stay sharp.


----------



## hong kong fooey (Nov 7, 2005)

I would want to teach the beginers because they have the passion to learn and are not as selfish thats what I would want to teach


----------



## IcemanSK (Nov 10, 2005)

I've always said I'd love to teach a room full of brown belts. They're willing (& usually able) to try anything & they really want to learn.


----------



## MJS (Nov 10, 2005)

I'd be happy to teach anyone that was willing to learn!  If the person was willing to put forth the effort to learn and train, it would be my pleasure to teach them.

Mike


----------



## Gemini (Nov 10, 2005)

As usual, I'll be the odd man out. Everything mentioned about the intermediates and beginners is true. A good foundation is an absolute necessity. However, it is possible for someone with less experience and knowledge to teach such while providing a good foundation.

The more advanced, such as your teacher's are a different story. They require one with such knowledge to continue their guidence. Don't they still have a right to keep learning also? I'll take them.


----------

